# The best success is to reach the point where women are invisible to you.



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Once you reach that point you have unlimited power.

- There will be no fake-up frauded bitches to steal your time, money, mental health and physical stability
- You can focus on your purpose 24/7
- You can keep your money and ego boost by rejected roasties that want to hit you up after you have successmaxxed
- You can dodge the feminist bullshit when they say "men and women are equal". We all know women are more worthless than dogs that help blind people.

All in all the ultimate goal of success,money and looksmaxxing is to raise your own self esteem so your BOYS respect and value you. Because bro-love between likeminded men is the only real love a man will experience. A women will never love you for you there is always a hidden agenda.


----------



## Kroker (Dec 7, 2021)

What's your age and networth approx?


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 7, 2021)

Good goal, but of u get there it will feel like a giga cope


----------



## fogdart (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Once you reach that point you have unlimited power.
> 
> - There will be no fake-up frauded bitches to steal your time, money, mental health and physical stability
> - You can focus on your purpose 24/7
> ...


Lol just focus on your "purpose" and ignore your biological instincts theory


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Lol just focus on your "purpose" and ignore your biological instincts theory


biological instincts are cucked. transcend them.


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Once you reach that point you have unlimited power.
> 
> - There will be no fake-up frauded bitches to steal your time, money, mental health and physical stability
> - You can focus on your purpose 24/7
> ...


More worthless than dogs who help blind people.

Lost me there. Those dogs are useful af. Don’t hate on those pure souled angels


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> More worthless than dogs who help blind people.
> 
> Lost me there. Those dogs are useful af. Don’t hate on those pure souled angels


No you read it wrong my brother. I wrote "Women are more useless than dogs that help blind people (walk)."


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

Never happens unless you cut off your balls. Every successful guy in healthy testosterone ranges thinks about pussy a lot

Not caring about women is a cope for guys who don't get women. Women know it, we know it.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 7, 2021)

Just eunuchmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Never happens unless you cut off your balls. Every successful guy in healthy testosterone ranges thinks about pussy a lot
> 
> Not caring about women is a cope for guys who don't get women. Women know it, we know it.


Cope. You can use the sexual energy against them, like aikido.

> "Women know it, we know it."
Women also think they know if Chad will commit to them. JFL. Female brains are worthless, I would trust a toddler faster than I trust a woman.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Cope. You can use the sexual energy against them, like aikido.
> 
> > "Women know it, we know it."
> Women also think they know if Chad will commit to them. JFL. Female brains are worthless, I would trust a toddler faster than I trust a woman.


Look, I'm not saying I totally disagree with you. Lots of the shit you're saying is true

But not caring about pussy, not spending time and energy to fuck, is cope. Every male on Earth, excluding gays and testosterone deficients, who can fuck good looking girls, invests time and energy in to doing so 

There ain't much to life son. It's simple. We like pussy cuz it feels good


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Look, I'm not saying I totally disagree with you. Lots of the shit you're saying is true
> 
> But not caring about pussy, not spending time and energy to fuck, is cope. Every male on Earth, excluding gays and testosterone deficients, who can fuck good looking girls, invests time and energy in to doing so
> 
> There ain't much to life son. It's simple. We like pussy cuz it feels good


Another cope. Who are the biggest simps? Soyboys and weak men. They always look frail and low testosterone.

Your argument literally doesn't make sense because if you don't fuck your testosterone goes up and you keep renewing it because you body absorbs the semen so you muscles stay strong because of the protein and zinc absorption. Mike Tyson didn't have sex for years and it made him world champion and afterwards he rejected a lot of women for wanting to monkeybranch to him.

So fucking girls will just lower your testosterone. If you cum you literally lose energy, the woman has stolen your testosterone and will want to go to the next guy with higher testosterone. 

There ain't much to life? You sound like one of those PUA guys who's only objective in life is to fuck women because your life is worthless and miserable.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

The emotional cope and projection in your post is so obvious. You are very invested in your cope


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

Ok man 👌 everyone who enjoys fucking is coping, but you are not


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> The emotional cope and projection in your post is so obvious. You are very invested in your cope





FloridaDude said:


> Ok man 👌 everyone who enjoys fucking is coping, but you are not


JFL. You can't even give an counter argument because I'm right.

"emotional cope and projection" non sequitor and ad hominem 

ggwp enjoy your L


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> No you read it wrong my brother. I wrote "Women are more useless than dogs that help blind people (walk)."


Yeah but those dogs are fckin angels. Everyone is more useless than those 4 legged friends


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> Yeah but those dogs are fckin angels. Everyone is more useless than those 4 legged friends


Cope. Most men are more useful that even special forces K9 dogs.


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Cope. Most men are more useful that even special forces K9 dogs.


If god Exsists then dogs are the angels. Humans are filth


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> If god Exsists then dogs are the angels. Humans are filth


cope dogs are cucked for letting themselves devolve from wolves into chihuahuas


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> cope dogs are cucked for letting themselves devolve from wolves into chihuahuas


Now think aboit what you just said. Who did that to them? And who is still loyal?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> Now think aboit what you just said. Who did that to them? And who is still loyal?


That's like African slaves not fighting and revolting for freedom and doing slavery for no food because they are good ppl.

Dogs are cucked bro, accept it. We have cucked them so hard that they don't even know they are cucked at this point.


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> That's like African slaves not fighting and revolting for freedom and doing slavery for no food because they are good ppl.
> 
> Dogs are cucked bro, accept it. We have cucked them so hard that they don't even know they are cucked at this point.


Dogs cuck your dad by fckin your mum

Dogpilled


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> Dogs cuck your dad by fckin your mum
> 
> Dogpilled


nice argument 

jfl you are probably one of those white people that shares your eating spoon with your dog


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> nice argument
> 
> jfl you are probably one of those white people that shares your eating spoon with your dog


I don’t have a dog sadly 😕


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> I don’t have a dog sadly 😕


Then get one bro. I recommend German Sherperd


----------



## one job away (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Then get one bro. I recommend German Sherperd


Exactly the one I want to get when my life situation allows it. They are the best. Can’t rn tho.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 7, 2021)

Nikola Tesla is the epitome of what you're describing. He was 6'2" with dark hair and blue green eyes. He achieved much fame for his inventions in his prime. Many women desired him but for pretty much his entire life his marriage was with his work for not himself but to the improvement of humanity. His inventions are still used to this day and many of his documents of inventions that were taken by governent agencies, some were released to the public which showed things like time machines (virtual not physical), Earth quake machine, wireless free energy and many more inventions that weren't allowed for the public. He used the power of sexual transmutation to put more creativity into his inventions and his dedication turned him into one of the smartest men in human history. Unfortunately he was too kind and not financially adept which cost him many more inventions that could've been produced. 

In the end he knew having a woman would distract him from his goals and later he learned the power of sexual transmutation. Dude had looks, height, fame and at one point in his life fortune but he decided to not drain his seed or waste much of any time at all on females.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 9, 2021)

Native said:


> never had a male friend that didn’t switch up on me eventually anyway jfl. and working to impress other dudes is incredibly gay. if you can’t find a good girl to love you and your family doesn’t give a shit about you and you can’t find a good set of friends for life who actually care about you, it’s just a different level of over. and most men are exactly that.


> "never had a male friend that didn’t switch up on me eventually anyway jfl."
find better friends 

my friends are loyal as fuck. ride or die type friends


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 9, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Once you reach that point you have unlimited power.
> 
> - There will be no fake-up frauded bitches to steal your time, money, mental health and physical stability
> - You can focus on your purpose 24/7
> ...


I love you brother 
Love you 
Ngl 
Im the same principle 
God bless you


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 9, 2021)

Htobrother said:


> I love you brother
> Love you
> Ngl
> Im the same principle
> God bless you


Based Admin.


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 9, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Based Admin.


Bro im larping as Admin ngl 
But nobody noticed tbh 
I wish I would be admin


----------



## Copeful (Dec 9, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> JFL. You can't even give an counter argument because I'm right.
> 
> "emotional cope and projection" non sequitor and ad hominem
> 
> ggwp enjoy your L


they're all retarded simps that put pussy on a pedestal
mgtow is based


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 9, 2021)

Copeful said:


> they're all retarded simps that put pussy on a pedestal
> mgtow is based


----------



## Copeful (Dec 9, 2021)

Htobrother said:


>


this is mgtow shit bro 
same ideals


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 9, 2021)

Copeful said:


> this is mgtow shit bro
> same ideals


I don’t know and I’m not involved in Mgtow or nor identify in any groups tbh

but agree what they teach and talk about


----------



## DrTony (Dec 9, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Once you reach that point you have unlimited power.
> 
> - There will be no fake-up frauded bitches to steal your time, money, mental health and physical stability
> - You can focus on your purpose 24/7
> ...


You are ugly. All I read is a big fat cope


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 9, 2021)

Wtf is this cope,just dont look at women bro


----------



## Bvnny. (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Look, I'm not saying I totally disagree with you. Lots of the shit you're saying is true
> 
> But not caring about pussy, not spending time and energy to fuck, is cope. Every male on Earth, excluding gays and* testosterone deficients*


Relatable


----------



## hennypapi (Dec 9, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Relatable


love ur pfp very kino


----------



## slavmaxxer (Dec 11, 2021)

Just take SSRI to kill your sex drive bro.


----------



## Lihito (Dec 11, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Once you reach that point you have unlimited power.
> 
> - There will be no fake-up frauded bitches to steal your time, money, mental health and physical stability
> - You can focus on your purpose 24/7
> ...


MGTOW redpill cope but still agree


----------



## Lihito (Dec 11, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Lol just focus on your "purpose" and ignore your biological instincts theory


 coper he is


----------



## Lihito (Dec 11, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> biological instincts are cucked. transcend them.


>writes this
>is on looksmax forum


----------



## Lihito (Dec 11, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> aikido


stoped reading here


----------



## Lihito (Dec 11, 2021)

all of these lookism  copers are cringe asf


----------



## Lihito (Dec 11, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> my friends are loyal as fuck. ride or die type friends


insane levels of coping

@n0rthface are you seeing this shit
@chaddyboi66


----------



## Deleted member 16424 (Dec 11, 2021)

Lihito said:


> insane levels of coping
> 
> @n0rthface are you seeing this shit
> @chaddyboi66


Mgtow tier cope


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 11, 2021)

Abolish women's rights


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 11, 2021)

Jewish MGTOW cope
"Don't reproduce/start a family bro"


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 11, 2021)

All this incel coping and then blasting the red pill 

Fucking spastics

Hands down the worst poster on the board 

I'd be aroused splitting his face open with hammer first blows.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 11, 2021)

you're obviously not aware of male nature


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 13, 2022)

hennypapi said:


> love ur pfp very kino


Fucking kill yourself you CUNT


----------



## hennypapi (Feb 14, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Fucking kill yourself you CUNT


babe how u been


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 14, 2022)

hennypapi said:


> babe how u been


Where were you?


----------



## hennypapi (Feb 14, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Where were you?


busy wit school and moved to discord pre much , wbu


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 14, 2022)

hennypapi said:


> busy wit school and moved to discord pre much , wbu


----------



## Soalian (Feb 16, 2022)

Deleted member 16262 said:


> Another cope. Who are the biggest simps? Soyboys and weak men. They always look frail and low testosterone.
> 
> Your argument literally doesn't make sense because if you don't fuck your testosterone goes up and you keep renewing it because you body absorbs the semen so you muscles stay strong because of the protein and zinc absorption. Mike Tyson didn't have sex for years and it made him world champion and afterwards he rejected a lot of women for wanting to monkeybranch to him.
> 
> ...


Wasn't Mike Tyson on the juice (steroids) ?


----------

